# How to transfer SD3 to a new computer



## Rex282 (Dec 9, 2020)

I just got a new computer and I'm transferring my libraries.I have all the files for SD3 but the SD3 player doesn't show up in Logic instruments.Any ideas what to do.Thanks


----------



## JyTy (Dec 10, 2020)

I just did the same... those are the steps you need to follow:

1. Copy the core libraries to your new computer (that you just did)
2. Download their Toontrack Product manager: https://www.toontrack.com/product-manager/
3. Install & authorize SD3 to the new computer (only the main install, not the drum samples - copy those) - you might also want to de-authorize the old one as well. This can be done here as well on the authorize tab.
4. Launch SD3 go to settings > libraries > add library path and keep on adding & authorizing all the libraries that you own one by one

That is it, you should be set. By adding the libraries through the SD3 they will be also automatically added to the Product Manager as well, so all of the updates and MIDI downloads will work as well from there if you need to re-download something.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks I appreciate it that helped a lot.It worked


----------

